# Backhoe for TC30



## trevelle (Sep 3, 2004)

I bought a New Holland TC30 with Great Bend FEL and International brush hog several months ago and couldn't be happier with all of them. But I now realize that we could also use a backhoe. While we'll find many uses for it, the urgent need is to dig a lot of drainage ditches around our property, which is full of heavy clay and, despite being on a hill, has a lot of water on and around it. As an example, we dug out about 12" of soil over a 12' x 12' area behind our barn to get ready to put in a cement slab. That night it rained a bit and the next morning we found 10" of standing water in that 12" deep hole.

Not knowing anything about backhoe attachments, I would appreciate some suggestions as to what my options are. I'm guessing the N.H. options would be pricier than others. Also, what would a good all-purpose bucket size be? Should we go with the biggest our tractor can handle (I think 24") or would a 12", 16" or 18" be more useful over the long-term? 

Many thanks,
Tom Revelle


----------

